

Http://www.placenoun.com/(keyword)/(width)/(height)/ - aaronmerriam
http://www.placenoun.com/

======
aaronmerriam
<https://github.com/aaronmerriam/Placenoun>

<https://github.com/aaronmerriam/jquery-placenoun>

There is also a special keyword 'random'

<http://www.placenoun.com/random/400/300/>

You can also leave off the dimensions to get a random image of that noun.

<http://www.placenoun.com/bacon/>

Or just get a random picture.

<http://www.placenoun.com/random/>

